# Preparation For AKU Interview (2019-2020)



## Mudassar Ejaz (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi! I'm starting this thread to share information about the preparation of interview for the AKU admission process for the year 2019-2020. As you all know that the entry test has been conducted and now the result will be issued by the end of the July ( as stated by the examination squad at the time of test). So its now upto the fate to be called for interview or not but the only thing we can do other than waiting for the result is the preparation for the further challenges. So everyone is welcomed to offer his/her precious opinion about how to groom ourselves for the interview and how to prepare for that.
Do participate as much as you can. Wish you all best of luck !


----------



## crispyfries (Jun 25, 2019)

hey! you should check out the aku challenge blog. They have an entire post on this. Then, there are youtube videos for aku interview specifically. Search up some general interview tips, also read up on some important things like medical ethics, healthcare in Pakistan, Project based learning. Go through the AKU webiste, Aku's wikipedia page etc. Bottom line, know your stuff. Also, I've heard that you should read the daily newspaper for the day your interview takes place. also know the name your presidents/prime minister(lol). Just google, and you'll know everything there is to know. 
Maintain good posture, don't play with your hands, shoulders erect, look directly at your interviewer and don't forget to smile. Match your interviewers tone- if they're serious, be serious, if they are more laid back, well then you can reciprocate that. Also, maintain your ground if you are challenged. the interviewer will try and test if you stay true to your statements, and are able to defend them or not. Lots of people have pointed out that you shoudn't lie, because they'll definitely catch you right there. These are general things. right now I'm super stressed about my result tho, hopefully I make it to interviews.


----------



## HopeRK (Jul 12, 2019)

*Strange Application Status In My Portal*

Hey! I just checked my portal and the status of my application is "shortlisted for interview". However, when I opened the notifications tab, it showed "status: not shortlisted" under my tracking id. Is anyone else facing a similar problem? T.T


----------



## crispyfries (Jun 25, 2019)

Mine says"not shortlisted":/ welpp kinda expected it since my test didnt go too well.


----------



## HopeRK (Jul 12, 2019)

I think there's some glitch. Mine shows "not shortlisted" too in the notifications tab, and my friend doesn't have anything in her application status.


----------



## crispyfries (Jun 25, 2019)

i was just about to go to sleep and the notification popped up, there goes my sleep:thumbsup: also they didn't give the result for the test? last year they did give it.. dunno about this year


----------



## HopeRK (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah, there's no result. They said results come out in late July during the test. Idk if we can trust the status shown rn. I'm so confused about this situation. Guess I'll just give them a call in the morning. When you opened your portal, did it show anything under Status? Or did it only show up when you checked your notifications?


----------



## crispyfries (Jun 25, 2019)

you should definitely give them a call..or email; Mine is pretty clear, under the status it says: "not shortlisted"


----------



## HopeRK (Jul 12, 2019)

I see. Thanks for the help, and idk I still think there's something wrong with the portals because my friend didn't have a status so maybe yours is wrong too.


----------



## HUFF (Jul 13, 2019)

My application status has also not been updated. Is there some error?


----------

